# Blinky in hospital



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not sure if Bethene posted this or not here.

"Blinky is in the hospital, she fell, not sure of the details, and got a lump in her leg that they drained fluid out of, I guess there is more, they maybe doing surgury, if it doesn't get better, she is on morphine drips, from being in so much pain. Her daughter Madame X has been keeping us informed on halloween forum, there is a thread in off topic, if your are a member, drop by and drop her a line, her daughter is printing off messages from every one, she'd love to hear from you guys too!"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks sickie I just left her a message.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

She's out now at home and resting and apperently doing well.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

good to hear her doing well! I hope she's back soon!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad to hear she's doing better! Hurry back Blinky


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Get Well soon Blinky!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey blinky hope all is well-----


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Blinky you better getter better soon!
Only 107 days, 10 hours, 19 minutes and 37 seconds until Halloween!!!
.

Hope you're doing well!
.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Get well soon,Blinky


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

My goodness. Get well soon Blinky!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We wanna play with ya Blinks! Hurry up and get well, gal!


----------

